# anyone from the felixstowe ferries/freighters



## Louise.s (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi, is there anyone out there from the felixstowe ships from 1991 - 1995??? Would love to hear from anyone who might remember me.(H)


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi Louise

I'll pass this one round the fleet. Although three of the ships now sail out of Harwich under Stena control, there are still many of us around that may remember you. 
For you info, these are the names the ships currently have:
Cerdic Ferry / European Freeway Stena Partner
Doric Ferry / European Tideway Stena Transfer
Nordic Ferry / Pride of Flanders Stena Transporter

The Transfer & Transporter are maned by crew from the Philippines, with British Officers & Cook and the Partner has all British crew. The Baltic Ferry / Pride of Suffolk was sold to Pandoro, renamed European Diplomat. Later sold to Celtic Ferries, renamed Diplomat.

Regards
Karl


----------



## Louise.s (Dec 16, 2006)

cant believe i finished on them 11 years ago, seems like yesterday.(EEK) Are any of the others members on here?
Met up with mick elliott last october at the princess reunion - he has emigrated to Oz and is a policeman, and one other deckie whom i cant remember, john someone


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi Louise

Two crew onboard the Stena Britannica remember you. They were both sailing on the Suffolk at the time. One in Bricky (aka Peter Gould), an AB and the other is Jimmy Byrd, a donkey greaser. They both say hello.
Karl


----------



## Louise.s (Dec 16, 2006)

im useless with names these days Karl. i need pictures(EEK)


----------



## Joemc (May 29, 2009)

Myuncle sailed for years out of felixstowe, Tommy Solan, now sadly departed

joe


----------



## John Callon (Dec 20, 2008)

Sailed on the Doric and Cerdic Ferry out of Felixstowe 1976, then transferred to Cairnryan/Larne run on Bardic and Ionic, also FE 3.
John.


----------

